# Savannah, GA timeshare trades



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 28, 2015)

Does anyone know if The Studio Homes at Ellis Square (RCI) or any other timeshare trades ever actually come up in Savannah, GA? I've been looking periodically and I never see anything in Savannah. Is it worth putting in an OGS for a summer week or is that a pipe dream? I have Marriott rewards points and I can just stay at the Spring Hill Suites in Savannah if need be, but I'd prefer to trade into a place with a kitchen and a laundry machine if possible. Thanks!


----------



## NKN (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes, there are "suites" available in Savannah, but I don't think that they are on RCI or II.  Or, at least, I have never seen them there.  I've been watching for years.

There used to be a resort out on Tybee Beach.  Not sure if it is still affiliated with timeshares and it was always hard to get into.

HHI is only an hour away, with all its timeshares.

And, going south, is the Augustine/Jacksonville areas, which are about the same distance or a little further.

I'd consider choosing HHI or FL and then mid-week, spend one or two nights in Savannah at a hotel.    Unless you need to be there, for a special event, for 4-5 nights.

Good luck !

NKN


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 30, 2015)

NKN said:


> Yes, there are "suites" available in Savannah, but I don't think that they are on RCI or II.  Or, at least, I have never seen them there.  I've been watching for years.
> 
> There used to be a resort out on Tybee Beach.  Not sure if it is still affiliated with timeshares and it was always hard to get into.
> 
> ...



The above suggestions are right on point. Suggestion, Suggestion !!! When leaving HHI early in the morning obey the speed limit crossing the bridge. The police are shooting radar and they are writing tickets.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 1, 2015)

NKN said:


> Yes, there are "suites" available in Savannah, but I don't think that they are on RCI or II.  Or, at least, I have never seen them there.  I've been watching for years.
> 
> There used to be a resort out on Tybee Beach.  Not sure if it is still affiliated with timeshares and it was always hard to get into.
> 
> ...



Thank you! Now I know that we need to stay in a hotel in Savannah  I saw the resort on Tybee in the RCI book, but I wasn't sure if it ever came up. I've never seen it when searching, but I don't search all of Georgia diligently enough.


----------



## jme (Oct 1, 2015)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Does anyone know if The Studio Homes at Ellis Square (RCI) or any other timeshare trades ever actually come up in Savannah, GA? I've been looking periodically and I never see anything in Savannah. Is it worth putting in an OGS for a summer week or is that a pipe dream? I have Marriott rewards points and I can just stay at the Spring Hill Suites in Savannah if need be, but I'd prefer to trade into a place with a kitchen and a laundry machine if possible. Thanks!



There are other ways to stay there. An employee of mine has Bluegreen points which were about to expire, and she was not going to use them. I checked inventory and several nights were available. She hesitated (I think her husband wanted to go....) and after 2 days, they disappeared. Bummer, as this place looks amazing. See link below.

Maybe someone would be willing to rent their points, or rent the unit to you. Could be had for any number of nights if available.  The rest of this Fall season is pretty much gone, but a month ago there was probably more sitting there.  To me, it would very much worth looking into in the future.....Very upscale units and fantastic location!!!!!

http://www.bluegreenrentals.com/landing/the-studio-homes-ellis-square.aspx

***Not related to Savannah but a similar situation (precipitated by my experience looking at Savannah)----- I am in the process now of purchasing a downtown Charleston timeshare which is equally amazing, and that will give me access to the historic district without spending $350+ per night in a hotel as we were used to doing.  I'm quite excited about it.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 1, 2015)

A summer deposit is a pipe dream.  Bluegreen (like many developers of points programs) controls the deposits.  A cheap expiring rental of points while possible is not likely.  A summer week is going to require advance planning.  If you have to make a reservation to rent out 8-10 months in advance you aren't likely to be the person who has last minute expiring points that you are renting for cost or less.  BG also restricts expiring points from being used in high red period.  You can get some great deals on off season and even shoulder season especially Sunday-Friday but that won't help for a Summer week.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 1, 2015)

*Bluegreen*

Bluegreen's Ellis Square in Savannah is very nice but limited in size and is in demand.  We are Bluegreen owners and hubby just stayed there on Bonus Time for two nights two weeks ago in a one bedroom.  Great location, very nice decor!  Though noisy in his unit, #603.  He could even hear his neighbors stirring their coffee in their kitchen. Others stated they have NOT had the same problem in other units.  Good luck getting in.  Sorry, I don't have a solution.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 1, 2015)

I saw some units on Redweek at this place, but for 3 nights it was like $675...that is a little steep for me when I could use Marriott Rewards to stay at a suite hotel there downtown for free. Bummer though as that BlueGreen place looks fabulous!


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 1, 2015)

jme said:


> There are other ways to stay there. An employee of mine has Bluegreen points which were about to expire, and she was not going to use them. I checked inventory and several nights were available. She hesitated (I think her husband wanted to go....) and after 2 days, they disappeared. Bummer, as this place looks amazing. See link below.
> 
> Maybe someone would be willing to rent their points, or rent the unit to you. Could be had for any number of nights if available.  The rest of this Fall season is pretty much gone, but a month ago there was probably more sitting there.  To me, it would very much worth looking into in the future.....Very upscale units and fantastic location!!!!!
> 
> ...



That's great! Is it a resale? It's always great to get into a place you really want to stay at for a steal


----------



## jme (Oct 1, 2015)

FLDVCFamily said:


> That's great! Is it a resale? It's always great to get into a place you really want to stay at for a steal




Yes, it's a resale by an owner, and it's an annual deeded week, which seldom shows up for sale. Most are "Every Other Year" weeks.  The management company Festiva is abhorrent from what I've read, but they do run the Charleston resort well and most deeded week owners are very happy, so it's irrelevant for me. And the deeded week is superior in their system, imho.... MFs are far less, for one. 

They've tried to convert everybody to their point system (Festiva Adventure Club), but I don't want any part of that, and am very happy to be soon owning that resort. That week can be split into TWO 2-night weekend stays, a weekend stay plus a 5-night weeknight stay, or TWO 5-night weeknight stays.

We'll most likely use the two weekend stays annually (we only live 3 hours away), and in the Fall or Spring only.  We love to walk any city in which we stay, so it's absolutely perfect for us, and I do adore the downtown historic district of Charleston---it's amazing.  The MF is only $722, so it comes out far better than any historic district hotel (we're used to staying at Charleston Place for about $350+/night).  We can also book any week of the year. 

We have 8 Marriott weeks but I'm about to jump out of my skin over this one....very very excited. They have renovated/refurbished the units recently, so that is another plus. Not to mention they're 2-story townhouses, bedroom up, which I love too. I specifically wanted the 1-BR/1.5 bath unit because it's strictly for my wife and me, but they do have a sleeper sofa if needed. The 2-BR units have a MF of $1200+........ didn't want that.  Anyway, thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 2, 2015)

*Ellis Square*



FLDVCFamily said:


> I saw some units on Redweek at this place, but for 3 nights it was like $675...that is a little steep for me when I could use Marriott Rewards to stay at a suite hotel there downtown for free. Bummer though as that BlueGreen place looks fabulous!




One of the best things about owning Bluegreen is Bonus Time.  Up to 45 days out we can reserve to stay a minimum of 2 days for the cost of $69 a night for a one bedroom if there is availability.  That's what hubby paid to stay recently.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 2, 2015)

Glynda said:


> One of the best things about owning Bluegreen is Bonus Time.  Up to 45 days out we can reserve to stay a minimum of 2 days for the cost of $69 a night for a one bedroom if there is availability.  That's what hubby paid to stay recently.



now that is a good perk.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 2, 2015)

Glynda said:


> One of the best things about owning Bluegreen is Bonus Time.  Up to 45 days out we can reserve to stay a minimum of 2 days for the cost of $69 a night for a one bedroom if there is availability.  That's what hubby paid to stay recently.



Wow! I think I need to learn more about BlueGreen. Is this one that can be had for free or cheap on the resale market?

Because clearly what I need is more timeshares:rofl: They can be so tough to resist though!


----------



## thewhitehouse (Oct 2, 2015)

*Timeshare in Savannah*

I live close to Savannah and my family and I spend quite a bit of time on Tybee Island.
FWIW, Tybrisa is a timeshare that  is right on the beach. A friend of mine use to own there and would exchange often, so I know that it gets exchanged. Just not sure how often that it happens, one other note, its not that big of a property so there is not much inventory out there. 

They are affiliated with RCI.

http://www.tybrisa.com/timeshares/


----------



## Glynda (Oct 2, 2015)

*Bluegreen Bonus Time*



FLDVCFamily said:


> Wow! I think I need to learn more about BlueGreen. Is this one that can be had for free or cheap on the resale market?
> 
> Because clearly what I need is more timeshares:rofl: They can be so tough to resist though!



It is. Many points packages on eBay are free with just the transfer fees on your part.  However, if you buy resale, you can only use bonus time at the resort where your points are deeded.  If you buy expensive developer points, you can use bonus time at all Bluegreen resorts.  Also, bonus time is only for owners and the owner is to be present at check in and present ID.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 2, 2015)

Glynda said:


> It is. Many points packages on eBay are free with just the transfer fees on your part.  However, if you buy resale, you can only use bonus time at the resort where your points are deeded.  If you buy expensive developer points, you can use bonus time at all Bluegreen resorts.  Also, bonus time is only for owners and the owner is to be present at check in and present ID.



Interesting...I may look into this a little more.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 4, 2015)

*Bluegreen Bonus Time*



FLDVCFamily said:


> Interesting...I may look into this a little more.



The best place to learn the ins and outs of owning Bluegreen is via a Yahoo group called "Bluegreen Vacation Club Owners."  You don't have to be an owner to join. They are very helpful. Once you understand the basics, there is also a Yahoo group called "BGEX" which is for resales and rentals.


----------



## dukebigtom (Nov 1, 2015)

[Not permitted in the discussion forums.]


----------

